# Abandoned House, Essex Feb' 19



## lawrence89 (Feb 7, 2019)

Here's an abandoned house I checked out yesterday. As you can see it's pretty gutted but still some cool little remnants like the old tree house and the basket ball net  I also had the chance to try out my new wide angle lens which was a plus!

Check out my website for all my photography: https://www.lpphotography.info/


----------



## mrsd.Hardy (Mar 30, 2019)

Hello lawrence89, I was just wondering if you have any history on this place? and If you could kindly give me some clues on it's whereabouts? Kind Regards mrsd.Hardy


----------



## Sabtr (Mar 31, 2019)

mrsd.Hardy said:


> Hello lawrence89, I was just wondering if you have any history on this place? and If you could kindly give me some clues on it's whereabouts? Kind Regards mrsd.Hardy



I'm afraid it doesn't work like that. You need to get out there looking too - just like we all do. There's some awesome resources linked into the forum faq's but you also need to use your eyes too. 
I'm not being harsh. We all began somewhere and grew our skills through effort and you can too.
Have a search for people nearby. Make contact and they might allow you to tag along to show how it's done.

A strange building. I get the feeling it was a small B&B? Something about the rooms layout and fake decor.


----------



## lawrence89 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm not sure about the history of this place. And yeah as sausage said I can't give out locations I'm afraid, I'm not saying you will but there's people out there that just go to these places to destroy them, start fires etc I hope you understand.


----------



## Batbones (Sep 16, 2019)

I do remember when I was younger the house would be completely covered in blue Christmas lights perfectly aligned. I want to know what happened and why such a beautiful place was abandoned. Such a shame and you got some lovely photos! I honestly thought it was going to be worse then that inside.


----------

